# 2 Guinea Pigs



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Dobey and Pip are looking for a new home, I am moving to Australia and I cannot take them. My ex boyfriend is not willing to keep them.

They are 4 and 3 and are lively GPs, can have the cage that they are in, but its more of a rat cage. The boys spend a lot of time out of their cage here with me.

Pip is a cream long haired although Dobey keeps it looking tidy, and Dobey is black and tan. Both get on very well with each other and only occasionally have a tiff.

Preferabley to be kept inside. Both MALE. I'm based in Southport Merseyside and don't have a car anymore but could get a lift to somewhere close, e.g. Preston, Liverpool, Blackpool if needs be.

Really want my boys to go to someone who will treat them well, which is why they are only advertised on here!

Thanks


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

try theguineapigforum for rescue/rehoming. Lots of people looking for piggies there xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have joined there but I don't have posting privileges there apparently


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if you would like me to i could put something on the gp forum for you. i'm a member on there


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you still need a home for them


----------



## jayne7917 (Apr 19, 2013)

If they still need a home I could have them but I don't drive so would need to be dropped off. I'm near Liverpool in st helens


----------

